# Special effects and ghost photography



## innescapable (Aug 28, 2004)

Feedback on the site always appreciated   

http://www.freeyourfuture.com


----------



## Artemis (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice site, great work....how did you do the ghosts/


----------



## innescapable (Aug 29, 2004)

Time exposure for the effect

Having a model who is happy to be in a graveyard at midnight also very useful


----------



## Artemis (Aug 29, 2004)

But how did you do it? take two pics and on the same piece of film and ask her to move away?


----------



## innescapable (Aug 29, 2004)

Its using long exposure
You get the person to stay a certain amount of time (how long is how solid they will be) then move away and then leave the shutter open longer so background is more solid.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2004)

Wouldnt that make a blird stream of where they are moving?


----------



## innescapable (Aug 30, 2004)

That's the part where you experiment to get the right effect.

It helps to have a digital camera so you can see the results immediately and so make changes to the time you've exposed it for.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Aug 31, 2004)

It would make some sense to cover up the lenses while the subject is moving, if you get excessive trails of course.

Photoshopping this stuff will also give you much more control.


----------

